# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  Another DIY CO2 External Reactor project

## dc88

This was done in 2006 :


But too long to fit under the cabin:


Here's a 2012 version that is more compact:

Inventory : Lock-n-Lock 300ml container, Bulkhead connectors with locking nuts, Air hose L-connector, stainless steel nut, short length of Eheim water pipe, inlet elbow (not shown), etc


Drill the holes.


Fix the CO2 inlet, add some Blu Tack as seal :


Cut the thread on the air hose connector using the stainless steel nut and fasten it:


Bulkhead connectors in place, use lots of teflon tape to seal :


Underside a little too cramped, should have spaced them apart further:


Add the return pipe and inlet elbow:


Container in place:


Add tubings:


Throw in some Bio-balls and test run:

----------


## stormhawk

Interesting idea, but I fear the Lock n Lock container's locking mechanism may not be strong enough to withstand the pressure that builds up in the container. Perhaps you can consider trying a different container with a more durable locking mechanism.

----------


## fireblade

nice DIY... thumbs up for your effort!
like what stormhawk mentioned, worry about the container give way... good luck..

----------


## Shadow

same concern here, can the lock n lock container hold the pressure? I try DIY canister filter using lock n lock before but it cant hold the pressure.

----------


## fireblade

wonder if it is worth DIYing .. since one reactor cost less then $10

----------


## felix_fx2

Lock and load container will hold
But not long. I will rather use PVC or hard plastic containers that lock.

TS: this don't seem to serve improvement over NA type mixers. Just a 50cent.

----------


## dc88

NA mixer only 50 cents? I got the taiwan brand internal reactor for
$15+ quite some time back.
Hmmm...talk about learning the hardway....just happen to have the parts lying around...
Thanks for the concern, i test run it for half a day now switch back to using the good-o-trusty internal reactor. 
The container can hold the water pressure but the DIY CO2 pressure not high enough to push thru,
a pressurized CO2 system should work better.
For the reliability of the lock, probably can try use some metal clip to reinforce it.

----------


## felix_fx2

> NA mixer only 50 cents? I got the taiwan brand internal reactor for
> $15+ quite some time back.
> Hmmm...talk about learning the hardway....just happen to have the parts lying around...
> Thanks for the concern, i test run it for half a day now switch back to using the good-o-trusty internal reactor. 
> The container can hold the water pressure but the DIY CO2 pressure not high enough to push thru,
> a pressurized CO2 system should work better.
> For the reliability of the lock, probably can try use some metal clip to reinforce it.


Just to repharse... just *MY* 50 cents or Just a 50 cents from me. You have been around since 2006, so i assume this term is not foreign to you? 

Lock and load container will hold, But not long. If the reactor is intended for a 3 footer, 1/2 day will not make it burst open but over time due to prolonged pressure. Chances are high

----------


## Navanod

Inline diffusers had more or less replace bulky reactors and are far safer to use in terms of leakage.
While I commend the great DIY effort, affordable commercial and professional products like the very cheap Boyu inline diffuser or the slightly more expensive Up-Aqua ones are the way forward and had eclipsed CO2 reactors IMHO

----------


## dc88

"Just to repharse... just MY 50 cents or Just a 50 cents from me. You have been around since 2006, so i assume this term is not foreign to you? "

 :Smile:  back then we used 5 cents only. Guess inflation is in. Look at COE.
Just kiding. Understand what u mean.

BTW for the inline diffusor what is the life span?
Will the ceramic get clog overtime? I am using DIY
CO2 now. Yeast tends to clog on airstone.

----------


## stormhawk

As with all ceramic products in use for the aquarium, they will eventually clog up without maintenance.

----------


## dc88

Thks. Are those inline diffusors suggested serviceble ?
Means can they be open up for cleaning?
May be I will get one to try...

----------


## Shadow

you can't use inline diffuser with DIY CO2, not enough pressure. Its require at least 40psi to work properly.

The older model cannot be open, the newer model can be open but bulky. Cleaning is very easy even for older model. What you need is H2O2 and syringe  :Laughing:

----------


## dc88

I also check other commercial ext reactor.
Sera reactor 500 is around $60+, the other brand MaxMix less than $20.
Anyone know where can find this at any LFS?

----------


## felix_fx2

You can try blueplanet aquatics.
DIY Co2 always clogs eventually.

----------


## stormhawk

I haven't seen the Sera Reactor 500 anywhere, but possibly available at some LFS that extensively stock their products. The Ista MaxMix CO2 reactor is available at C328, thought I think many other LFS have it too. Stock availability, I'm not sure. Depending on where you are located, other LFS like NA, Petmart or Seaview should have these.

----------


## felix_fx2

Blueplanet had 2 shelves of Sera products. I strongly recall that I saw it there. As I pointed it out to another bro who happen to be with me.

----------


## Shadow

Blueplanet is sera distributor, they have the most complete sera products

----------


## stormhawk

The one located along Macpherson Road? The old Eco-Culture used to be there. I haven't been there in years.

----------


## VSGenesis

Very neat setup there. All Sera products. Fish are sold there. Ada products are sold there too and as always additives collecting dust. =) Their rocks collection always finish fast. What's left are usually the smaller ones. Fish kept in show tanks are nice. They do sell plants at the back. 

As for the reactor confirm have. I was holding on to it while a fellow bro was browsing the store. Decided not to buy in the end. Darn hand always itchy when I'm in fish store.

I think your 2006 reactor looks better than the current one. Even after 6 years and it still functions, I think should stick to that DIY reactor you made. The current one makes me imagine it's going to pop open anytime soon.

----------


## dc88

Finally found Max Mix at a LFS. Damn !!!
If I knew Max Mix was only $14, I wouldn't have try this DIY...
Case closed I guess.....


On second thought, probably save the parts to try make a DIY Ext Diffusor liked the UP Atomizer design....

----------


## felix_fx2

> Finally found Max Mix at a LFS. Damn !!!
> If I knew Max Mix was only $14, I wouldn't have try this DIY...
> Case closed I guess.....
> 
> 
> On second thought, probably save the parts to try make a DIY Ext Diffusor liked the UP Atomizer design....


You didn't know?

Yes!! save them for another DIY... Win the ones money can buy.

----------


## dc88

The thrill is in the making, not in the buying....
: )

----------

